
Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) released - madars
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-October/000213.html
======
holtalanm
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12700705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12700705)
?

